# Noticed a lot of blacks don't like watching the JEFFERSONS



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

they prefer Good Times which shocked me.    The Jeffersons is a fun show and not depressing like Good Times but most black people prefer Good Times

I did a social media poll and 95% of Black prefers watching a show about POOR BLACKS instead of a show about WEALTHY BLACKS

wonder why?


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> they prefer Good Times which shocked me.    The Jeffersons is a fun show and not depressing like Good Times but most black people prefer Good Times
> 
> I did a social media poll and 95% of Black prefers watching a show about POOR BLACKS instead of a show about WEALTHY BLACKS
> 
> wonder why?


*Now that is a good question. What did they tell you on social media?*


----------



## Compost (Jul 31, 2016)

Maybe they simply noticed that Sherman Helmsley's George Jefferson wasn't very funny.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 31, 2016)

Don't colored folks watch TV programming from this century?


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

Oh good, another thread by some white fuckwit to teach me about black folk, my lucky day.  Again.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Oh good, another thread by some white fuckwit to teach me about black folk, my lucky day.  Again.


*The OP is a 6 foot 4 inch tall male Negro. Now how about you reply to the question bigot?*


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 31, 2016)

Nah, they don't like the Jeffersons because there's a white guy in it


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > they prefer Good Times which shocked me.    The Jeffersons is a fun show and not depressing like Good Times but most black people prefer Good Times
> ...




They can relate more to good times because their family wasn't rich.    well I grew up in the hood too and I enjoyed the Jeffersons.     I like Positive black shows like Cosby show and the Jeffersons


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, another thread by some white fuckwit to teach me about black folk, my lucky day.  Again.
> ...



I don't answer for black folk and I don't pay any attention to polls, you speak for them bigot.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> Maybe they simply noticed that Sherman Helmsley's George Jefferson wasn't very funny.




what the fuck you mean he wasn't funny?


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> Oh good, another thread by some white fuckwit to teach me about black folk, my lucky day.  Again.




I;m black Mongo


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


*How do you feel about the member calling you a white racist without knowing?*


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Nah, they don't like the Jeffersons because there's a white guy in it



That would be racist


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

Why don't all whites watch Duck Dynasty.  Who fuggin cares.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Look through the thread fuckwit.  And remember your own history of posts here.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Just corrected the asshole


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, they don't like the Jeffersons because there's a white guy in it
> ...



DawkFurry will tell us who is racist and who is not.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



Oh my how Furry got disappointed.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


*Why did you call him a "white f#ckwit" retard? Because he did not write to fit your narrative?*


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



And why are you ok  with the black guy this time, cuz it's your narrative?


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Don't colored folks watch TV programming from this century?




Ever heard of CLASSIC TV.    You a stupid mutherfucker


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good, another thread by some white fuckwit to teach me about black folk, my lucky day.  Again.
> ...



My apologies:

Oh good, another thread by some fuckwit claiming to be black to teach me about all black folk, my lucky day.  Again


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


*I read him often but this subject was a good one I thought.*


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't colored folks watch TV programming from this century?
> ...



A stupid mutherfucker would consider all black folk to be one monolithic group of pack animals.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...



Oc course you did, it's your narrative.


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Don't colored folks watch TV programming from this century?
> ...



Why don't all whites watch Andy Griffith?


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


*Most of the stuff he writes is about dating and work. He went beyond that this time with a damn good question.*


----------



## Fenton Lum (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




Yes, yes, of course.  But why don't all whites watch Hee Haw?


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



Mostly whites


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Fenton Lum said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


*TRY and get on topic stupid okay? 

fbj do you think the fact that poor and black are so so set in the minds of Negros that to see otherwise makes them feel guilty for attaining?*


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> Maybe they simply noticed that Sherman Helmsley's George Jefferson wasn't very funny.


I thought Sherman Helmsley was a poor characature of a black male. That rooster strut was offensive




.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> I thought Sherman Helmsley was a poor characature of a black male. That rooster strut was offensive


Offensive to whom?......white liberals??   ......


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they simply noticed that Sherman Helmsley's George Jefferson wasn't very funny.
> ...


*Oh, DAMN so a proud Negro bothers you? What is wrong with pride that comes from your hard work?*


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Sherman Helmsley was a poor characature of a black male. That rooster strut was offensive
> ...


*A white liberal having a racist melt down! Damn this thread might take flight.*


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)

Dumb question.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Fenton Lum said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




I would hope not because that would be stupid.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Dumb question.



did u like george and weezy


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they simply noticed that Sherman Helmsley's George Jefferson wasn't very funny.
> ...




It was called having SWAG


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Fenton Lum said:
> ...


*Not if the networks were trying to control a people. The network would simply display what they want them to act like.*


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2016)

Sunni Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Sherman Helmsley was a poor characature of a black male. That rooster strut was offensive
> ...


Anyone who doesn't enjoy a minstrel show


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Minstrel Show?  what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Anyone who doesn't enjoy a minstrel show


How was it a minstrel show, when blacks were play the parts? 

I guess white liberals have to see everything thru PC glasses. 

Kinda sad.......


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*So a successful Negro who is married and happy with a son in college is a minstrel show? Did you need another shovel so you can dig with both hands?*


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Dumb question.
> ...


I liked his wife. I did not care for him.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



why because he was a confident black man?


----------



## Compost (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe they simply noticed that Sherman Helmsley's George Jefferson wasn't very funny.
> ...


Angry little men are rarely funny.


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Same reason I didn't like Don Knotts, Betty White, or Aunt Bee.
Since you seem to think I have issue with confident black men, I also like Morgan Freeman, Denzel Washington and even Asclepias from right here. Oh, and High Gravity, whom I miss very much.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




He was only angry if his wife said something stupid


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




So it's GOOFY TV characters you don't like


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


*George Jefferson never struck me as goofy. *


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Tom Cruise is not goofy. I dislike him intensely. I also can't stand Julia Roberts, Jane Fonda, Sandra Bullock.
What is your point? That if someone does not like an actor, they are racist or something?


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

Gracie said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...


No...his "antics" we're worthy of a minstrel show


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*What "antic" did he pull that pissed you off?*


----------



## Compost (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


You evidently didn't watch the show.


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


George Jefferson was supposed to be the black Archie Bunker. See?  blacks can be as bigoted as whites

But Archie Bunker was allowed to develop. You learned why he felt the way he does, how he was brought up, that basically he was a decent man

George Jefferson would have grown up in 1930s Jim Crow America. We could have learned what that was like, the indignities he faced that made him what he is

Instead, we got a cartoon character of limited depth


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*It seems you never watched the show.
That is George and Archie thinking equal
*


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




I have the entire series on DVD dipshit


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Never thiought George was the black Archie Bunker


----------



## Compost (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Sorry to hear that because it means you have difficulty with comprehension.


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


*You have the series on DVD? If I remember right George Jefferson once saved the life of a KKK member by giving him CPR.
That's growth right there.*


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




If he was angry he had a good reason


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




Yes I remember that episode.   The 1975 George would have never done that


----------



## Compost (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> Compost said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


Having a good reason to be angry doesn't alter the fact that he wasn't funny.


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

Compost said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Compost said:
> ...




He wasn't funny to

1. whites
2. women
3. faggots


----------



## rightwinger (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...


Which show introduced us to the Jeffersons?


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

rightwinger said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




All in the Family


----------



## DarkFury (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...


*All in the Family had a couple of spin offs. The program "Maude" came from there.*


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Yes All in the Family had 3 spinoffs

Maude, Gloria, and the Jeffersons


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




The Jefferson's were in the 70s, the Cosby show 80s

The year is 2016...

30 years almost now since a black t.v. show caught anyone's attention


----------



## fbj (Jul 31, 2016)

bear513 said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > DarkFury said:
> ...




well you have that stupid black show on ABC called BLACKISH


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jul 31, 2016)

fbj said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...




I don't watch much television..but it is weird liberals say we fight and hate change and a subject like this comes up.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 1, 2016)

fbj said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > Nah, they don't like the Jeffersons because there's a white guy in it
> ...


This is a good point at which to ask for definitions of the word, _racist._  (I use the plural, _definitions,_ because this word means different things to different people.)


----------

